# Raccoon Dogs (Tanuki)



## HAWKER13 (May 12, 2011)

Unrelated Male and Female Raccoon Dogs, 5 months and 4 1\2 months old, were to be used in animal experience business but feel they are unsuitable some days they are friendly others not, Asking for £250 or maybe swap depending what is on offer.


----------



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, as a heads-up the Raccoon Dog is on the second list of proposed species to be banned under the EU's Directive on Invasive Species. The vote on this second list (following the 37 species of plants and animals already banned) will take place before Christmas. The UK Government has still committed to accepting all lists that are voted to up until the date of final Brexit. The Raccoon Dog is not seen as a marginal case and will almost certainly be accepted for a ban. Thus anyone wanting this species would need to secure before the first half of 2017 when the second list is likely to pass into law - after which - as for Raccoons, Siberian Chipmunks, etc. currently - the breeding, sale and exchange of Raccoon Dogs will become illegal.


----------



## HAWKER13 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Only have the Female available now £100. will need work to tame. may exchange depending whats on offer.


----------

